# Looking for Florida Dec 26-31



## Bigrob (Nov 25, 2014)

Preferably Orlando or Daytona Beach area. PM if you have something... thanks

Eric


----------



## Joannelitt2 (Nov 25, 2014)

*Orlando*



Bigrob said:


> Preferably Orlando or Daytona Beach area. PM if you have something... thanks
> 
> Eric



I sent you a pm


----------



## Bigrob (Nov 25, 2014)

Thank you... I am looking for 2 BR or larger, at least 3 nights, preferably 4 or 5 ending on the 31st. Thanks for the pm though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## am1 (Nov 29, 2014)

3 bedroom deluxe ocean walk?


----------



## Bigrob (Dec 1, 2014)

Thank you, this is no longer needed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

